# what are big uglies



## saltlife3998 (Dec 26, 2013)

what are big uglies


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Saltwater black drum


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Oversized black drum


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

This is a Big ugly


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

And my daughter last January, showing the boys how it's done; 22 pounds on peeled shrimp, Galveston Fishing Pier.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

My ex. And the fish in the pics above. The "big uglies" than swim are much better eatin also. :headknock


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's some big ulgy's with black drum. haha


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Offensive linemen OR ex wives.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Now that you know what they are, black drum slot limit is 14''-30''....The smaller the better as table fare goes. The most popular bait is crab. Reeling in a big drum on light tackle is great. It feels like you may be reeling in a wet log. they do not fight that hard...big ones are heavy!! Being in the Drum family, you will have to learn how to ''vent'' these critters...i.e. deflate the air bladder so it can submerge when let loose. You may have to Google venting to see how it's done. Just make sure if you are targeting these fish, bring a LONG thin fillet knife or an ice pick. Drum season for the Big ones is soon approaching. Most any deep Channel area will produce....hope this helps.....also bring some heavy tackle. ed/vb/77563


----------

